# Angel from found to home - pic heavy



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

This is Angel when she was first found on the streets of Romania half frozen & close to death  was almost pts but she wagged her tail 



In the rescue kennels when she had recovered & was looking for a home



This is the pic i fell in love with :001_wub:



When she was brought to the UK in April



Settled in her Foster home

At the beach



Sid the Sloth





In the above beach pics she is about 5mths old







These were in the few days before she came to us at just before 6mths







These ones within a few days of arriving to ours



about a month ago



today

Sorry for all the pics  my little girl has come far  x

Any ideas on breeds mixed into my little minx would be great


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The first pic is heart breaking poor little mite, what she must have gone through, lovely to see her journey and the happy little dog she's turned into.

Haven't a clue about her breed, but don't think it matters she's a little stunner.

Well done you for giving her a 2nd chance and a wonderful home too.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A wonderful story & photos, she's landed on her paws


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

her head and colour is the same as lottie.very fox like.it must be a common type of cross over there


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

princeno5 said:


> her head and colour is the same as lottie.very fox like.it must be a common type of cross over there
> View attachment 117311


I've had a whole lot of people tell me she looks like a fox  what breed is your cutie


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think lottie knows what she is.she thinks and acts like a 70kg dog,the truth is she weighs 5kg .nobody seems to know what she has in her,shelti,corgi,jack.might get her dna tested later,will be interesting,would be a shock if fox was in the result!


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Angel is 10kg but she is extremely powerful my girls want to walk her all the time but i cant allow it - sometimes i do double lead her harness & i use the 5m lead on long & the girls have a short rope lead & you can see that they struggle even when Angel ISNT pulling LOL


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

An amazing story, and such a journey your baby has come on - Congratulations to you and I'm so happy to see she'll have a great life with you x


----------



## EmmaBondArt (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow, she's beautiful!
I'd love to know what breed she is, too.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I think its a Bitza


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> This is Angel when she was first found on the streets of Romania half frozen & close to death  was almost pts but she wagged her tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is a wire-haired staffordshire fox poodle.

Her ears are amazing - what a little beauty! You are so lucky to have found each other.

Every blessing.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Thank you all she is a cutie isn't she

Found this tho the ears are all wrong










This one is angel









Hope that worked I'm on a nexus lol


----------

